

Do It Yourself Porsche  - lickerswill
http://911nation.com/2011/01/stories-do-it-yourself-porsche/

======
pokoleo
"Pedal-Powered..." This video is no longer available because the YouTube
account associated with this video has been terminated due to multiple third-
party notifications of copyright infringement from claimants including: [Funny
or Die, Inc.], [Forbes.com LLC], [Audible, Inc.]

Somehow, I'm not surprised.

~~~
danboarder
Here is a working video of it on the streets of Vienna:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pm8Xo7OvM4A>

It's novel but not fast or practical. I would like to see this with an
electric motor assisting the pedal power.

------
BHSPitMonkey
This was a neat post... Last year, on Reddit. I'm not sure that it's
newsworthy today, especially Hacker News-worthy.

~~~
vkatluri
HN is turning into a Reddit clone, with all the karma mongering included.

~~~
amackera
Please refer to: <http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html>

Specifically the passage "If your account is less than a year old, please
don't submit comments saying that HN is turning into Reddit."

I know I sound mean quoting guidelines, but this happens surprisingly often
and I can't help myself whenever it does :)

------
Scene_Cast2
For anyone interested in real, gas-powered DIY sports cars, look for Caterham
(genuine kits, the best quality) or the multitude of Cobra spin-offs.

~~~
Cieplak
Or for that matter, most any Lotus 7 replica kit

~~~
Scene_Cast2
I think Caterham started off as a Lotus 7 replica. If I remember correctly,
Lotus 7 was one of the only models that "open-sourced" their designs. That,
and their "well-rounded" nature (cheap, sporty, easy to make), led to their
huge popularity with the DIY community.

------
mtr
Some 911 replicas built on VW chassis: <http://www.covin.co.uk/home_page.htm>
You'd probably be further ahead buying a real one though...

I bought mine over 10 years ago for <$10k:
<http://www.octanenation.com/matt/cars/22/>

------
xutopia
That's not a DYI Porsche. That's literally a pedal powered car with a Porsche
shaped body.

~~~
freyr
Had me fooled.

------
axx
First Porsche that isn't allowed to drive on the german Autobahn!

